
Ask HN: What a senior dev mentoring a junior one should do? - soneca
What exactly &quot;mentoring a junior developer&quot; means, in practical terms?<p>Recurrent meetings? How frequently?<p>Pass assigns, resources to learn from?<p>Directly teach CS and programming concepts?<p>How long it lasts? 3 months? 6? Years?
======
jdavis703
A junior should already be familiar with CS & programming concepts. Where they
need help is knowing when and where to apply them. If your company does code
reviews this is a good place to teach about best practices. Likewise they
should know that if they're stuck for more than N hours (say N=3) they should
ask you for help. When they ask for help, don't just feed them the answer.
Show them how you find the answer (e.g. running a debugger, looking up
documentation, doing a Google search for the error code etc).

